# Attention All hydro growers



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jun 14, 2007)

I been Thinkin bout Doing Some Hydro Growing Myself. I'm Mainly an Outdoor Grower. Tha only inside I done was One plant In a fish tank. But I wanna know how to build me a Dro setup. but don't know how? And I don't want a very expensive build either at this time. So any Help would be appreciated An pics Are even better. I need to know how to build it an maintain it. Because I have Some Purp, northern lights, Az, An some others females I'd like to clone an grow it in a Hydro setup. An if I grow like this will It make them better tasting or better high or both? Thanks 4 yall time.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

Head to the DIY section of the forum... i believe stoneys edd and flo is up there..as well as DWC systems... you can build a DWC system buying everything from walmart for about $75... the most expensive part being the aquarium air pump....


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 14, 2007)

there is a video on www.youtube.com that shows you how to do it... search for hydroponics marihuana and ull find it. For a simple way of doing it check this link   javascriptl('http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2006/10/make_a_hydropon.html

ENJOY


----------



## Cook_ (Jun 15, 2007)

Check out stealthhydro.com they got a good hydroponics kit pretty cheap


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks I think I found what I'm gon need.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 19, 2007)

I just built Stoney Bud's 4 unit hydro system, it is easy to build and does not cost near as much as the commercial ones...Here is a link to the DIY:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ead.php?t=6674

More info on the DIY 4 unit hydro system:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ead.php?t=3908

For more pics and proof that the system works very well, try this link:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ead.php?t=7166
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=10181

...I hope this helps


----------



## Tarcisius (Jun 23, 2007)

none of those links work


----------

